# She's driving me NUTS!!!!



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok first the REALLY bad thing... She takes things that aren't hers.. lol She was doing SO good at not chewing things up since i'm always making sure she has her own things to chew (although it's just bones for now since she kills everything else). 
Not so much anymore... She'll take ANYTHING off the table that she thinks is hers (although I was about to go into the kitchen and get the new bone for her that I got last night then looked down to see she already got it AND opend it)

And the worst of it all.....









....yea... the husband is NOT happy his remote will no longer work. I found another on ebay for $35....
She did that just while i took a short shower. He now wants me to put her outside if I can't watch her.... not going to happen while it's cold as snot out.
Odd thing is she never does this when the husband is around! Just when she's home alone with me. If i'm off at work apparently she's a good dog.  


Another thing she does thats starting to get old is that she'll chew on herself. It's not to the extent where she's making herself bald or anything she's just making LOUD noises while digging in. She doesn't scratch much and I just put Advantix on her a few weeks ago because she did have flees (she's done this chewing on herself thing since we got her). Any ideas?? Her skin isn't irritated or anything... 
She does this at night while we're trying to sleep and I want to throw something at her lol. Last night she actually slept on the bed (yea hubby sometimes acts like he doesn't like her yet HE'S the one getting her up there). She was laying on me and doing that. I nudged her with my leg and she stopped. So i'm guessing it's something she doesn't HAVE to do. It's like a person who can't stop chewing on their fingernails.

I'm about to file down her teeth and make her grandma dog.. feed her soft foods! Not really.. but man that would be so much nicer!!!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

oh, the chewing and the licking! My dear rat terrier (now deceased) was an incessant licker of his front paws. The vet told us it was probably an allergy or food sensitivity. We bought him special food, but the licking went on. Yes, especially annoying at night when you're trying to sleep and you keep hearing -- slurp slurp slurp. I feel bad now that he is gone, for all the times I banished him from my bedroom. 

Kris


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey we have 2 remotes taped together with orange duct tape  thanks to Chester as a puppy. I blame the people for leaving them where puppies can get them. But hey the orange tape makes them easier to spot on the couch.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

She can get them regardless of where we put them! Unless it's INSIDE the ottomen where I always put the xbox controllers (My husband is like a kid when it comes to that. He can NOT put them back in there and then says "that dog better not touch my controllers.. errr well..) hah
They've been on the ottomen since we got her. Not sure why it seems tastey to her now!! She actually grabbed it again as I was coming out of the shower. At least I got to correct her for that one...

I was thinking of getting a baby gate and put her in the kitchen (after I puppy proof that.. for my non puppy) but she has a bad habit of chasing the cat and thats where the cat goes potty and has his food/water. Not to mention the cat LOVES to go into the garage and has to go through the kitchen to get there. And if I move the litter/food it'll have to go somewhere on carpet and he's HORRIBLE about tossing his litter out of his box (yes it even has a lid on it).

We need a bigger house  and garage.... Need more money first.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like she needs to do some crate time when you can't watch her, till she's past the brat stage....

Been there, done that!

Lana


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Yup, a crate will be your new best friend if your dog cannot be trusted when not in your sight. The more she's allowed to counter surf, steal things, etc., the more she will do it, so nipping this in the bud right now will stop it sooner.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I would suggest the use of some baby gates to confine her to a puppy-proofed room, and/or a crate. It will solve many of your headaches! If you threw her outside, she would get into so much other stuff out there, too.

Things WILL get better, just double up on her training time - especially the "Give"/"Leave it"/"Drop it" commands, and let her get lots of exercise in the yard to tire her out... a tired dog is a good dog


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We use baby gates for our puppies. I'm scared to think of what our house would look like without them!! I have to laugh at the remote control ...that's what one of our cordless phones looks like!!!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My golden steals this constantly, then he'll bring them to us as if he's saying "Look! I have your deodorant! But I won't let go even if you tell me to drop it!" Then if I try to take it, it just turns into a game of chase 

The easiest thing to do is just to put everything out of sight. I also saw someone post a solution to counter surfing in another thread, but I have yet to try it out. They said to put a board on the counter with half of it hanging off the edge, and put pennies or nickles or other small objects that won't harm the dog on the side of the board that's on the counter. When the dog jumps up on the board, it'll fling the coins and other objects in the air and crash on the ground and scare the dog and they'll learn not to jump up on the counters.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you had her thyroid checked? I had a dog that licked/bit themself all night and found out it was thyroid related. 

As far as the other naughty stuff, I, too recommend a crate when you can't keep an eye on her. Silly girl!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ahhhh yes! That remote looks somewhat familiar...although I've had two others that the only reason we were sure it was a remote was because we knew it was missing! 

Sounds like you might have to crate or section off a room for your baby when you are busy.

For us it gets the worse at times like now. We can't get them out for their normal walk and it doesn't seem to matter how much play time we do. They are bored and looking for trouble...lol...well actually its attention....either from us or one of the other dogs. 

Today the only one of my six that I completely trust is Brutus....he is 14 and his idea of excitement is standing up and barking at the rest of them!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We are going through the same thing with MacKenzie right now. Just lost a laptop charger 2 days ago, thank goodness it wasn't plugged in - and I thought she was being so quiet and content, sitting at my feet at the kitchen table.

She is pulling memos off the refrigerator and counter surfing something horrible. In a matter of 5 minutes, I can pull her off the counter, I swear 100 times. Like she didn't even here me say "leave it". Most of the time she still has a leash on indoors for that very reason.

My trainer told me sometimes in their training, they go a step backwards, before they go forward. Let's hope! I have gone through puppyhood with a golden one other time, so I know it gets better!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

hah I went to the store and said "hey since i'm here i'll get hayden a new toy". They didn't have many "big dog" toys so I decided maybe she misses her fav. stuffed animal? She had a small racoon she held onto for a while and didn't kill it until it was really bad looking. So I got her a canvas stuffed squeeky...

3 min!!! It's dead... lol


I think i'll look for a crate even though the husband is agenst that. (he was raised on a LOT of land and has the thought that dogs should always be left to go where they want.......) Or I could dog proof one of our spare rooms. 
I just don't see the baby gate working... Poor cat would have to run in there and jet into his litter box just to poo. lol


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

[I just don't see the baby gate working... Poor cat would have to run in there and jet into his litter box just to poo. lol[/QUOTE]

I've seen some actual pet gates that have smaller areas built into them for smaller animals such as a cat. You can probably get them at the larger pet stores (ie. Pet Smart or Pet Land). Our cat just hops over the gate to get to her litter box (which is downstairs) or we just leave the gate aside a bit so she can sneak down there....our puppies don't really go near the gate..they're scared of it for some reason.


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

I know how you feel, I had a boy, that I would walk and run after he was 2, I did obedience work with him, I would do things for 2 hours with him, and he would come home and do the same.. I basically had to dog proof my house or crate him when I could not watch him,, very frustrating.. My guy did not have energy, I think he was seeking out more attention.. I think it was a habit after awhile.

I have this wonderful boy now, and he scares me, he is perfect, he never does stuff like this... I have never had a golden like this, that does NOT countersurf does not take things, what is wrong.. LOL.. he is like so perfect... He is not sick too.. LOL. 

I am so lucky to finally have a very good boy!! 
I started ob with him at 8 weeks, kept his mind busy, and he has to work him for his breakfast every day, starts things off..


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have 2 of those type gates with the cat door except 5 mo. old 45 lb. Hank squeezed through the opening this morning :doh: I couldn't believe it. What a goof!


----------



## kridgway (Jun 1, 2009)

It is really good to know that we am not alone. The weather has been too wet and cold for our walks. We have an 11 month old who is doing most of the same things. Her favorite thing is to steal the newspaper off the table and rip it into packing material.  She has left the remotes:crossfing alone but re-shaped a small rug while I was gone yesterday. She is going to the door and wanting out but comes right back and wants back in or wants the door left open. In and out, in and out. She is also barking more. I guess it must be boredom. Hope this doesn't last forever. She hasn't been able to play with her playmate next door. Hope they can have some playtime today for all our sanity.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The crate is our lifesaver. When we can't watch her or we are not home. We used the crate on Brady until he was 18 months, never thought I would see the day, but it is no longer needed. 

He only gets in trouble when we are home!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora likes to destroy her stuffed toys, so I started buying 'Tuffies' - http://vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php?cPath=27

They're expensive as all get out, but the first one I bought (level 8) she hasn't even been able to get a stitch out, and she's had it for almost a month!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

We recently invested in about $150 in gates after the Christmas tree went up. We actually did two gates and a decent xpen. We have a difficult floor plan so the xpen is a big help to block off those tricky places.

It's made out lives so much easier. I would highly recommend blocking off some areas of the house.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi is our remote queen....about once a year she manages to snag a remote...
Trace destroyed my cell..
Liberty is Miss perfect ;-)...she just doesnt destroy anything not even a shoe!
Labbie puppy ruined a laptop charger....and has her eye on glenn's slippers!

EVERYTIME something gets destroyed.....I look in the mirror and give myself a good scolding! LOL Then thank goodness no one ended up at the vet!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

That remote looks just like the one i found when Zep was around 7mos. Oh, and it's very similar to the DVD remote that he got a hold off a bit before that. What's with the remotes?!?! I was thankful to have found the batteries though...

You'll get thru this just stay diligent!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like she is wanting attention (not saying she does not get it) but will take any as it comes...maybe she sees it as a game?

Noah licks as well. I try and give him something to distract. Like peanut butter chews. A chew with peanut butter on it. Seems to work.

Noah started with my shoes but I was able to stop it with givng him sonething he could have.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

The remote in my bedroom is held together with duct tape. i even went to Comcast and got a new one but the buttons just dont push as easy as the chewed one. So the brand new one has been sitting in the nightstand for over a year. Maybe longer.
You know universal remotes start at like $9 at Wal-Mart? lol


----------

